# Fault codes: 5224 Manufacturer-specific code



## Denishanna (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi was hoping someone may some knowledge of a code I have on my x1 2011 2.0 e84 
Its a transmission code 
Fault codes:
5224 Manufacturer-specific code
I tried clearing it but it come straight back

I can't find any info anywhere 

Thanks in advance


----------



## wcr3d (Jul 17, 2012)

Try www.bmwfault.codes
It shows Transfer case oil wear.


----------

